# Hand Rearing A Crow?



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever hand reared a crow ?

As i have just took one on and was wondering if anyone could give me any extra information

Thanks for looking
x


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

er no idea but could we have some pics :lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

leo19 said:


> er no idea but could we have some pics :lol2:


I will take some later tonight


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yet again heres the link to corvidaid rescue. :whistling2:It gives you all the information you need http://www.corvidaid.org/

:lol2: I think this needs to be made a sticky


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Er! Forgot the link Shell! :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

whoo go you well done for taking it on...


pics!!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Yet again heres the link to corvidaid rescue. :whistling2:It gives you all the information you need
> 
> :lol2: I think this needs to be made a sticky


What link? :lol2:



quilson_mc_spike said:


> whoo go you well done for taking it on...
> 
> 
> pics!!


Thanks & I will take some later today and will upload them on this thread


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Er! Forgot the link Shell! :whistling2:


 

:gasp: Alzheimers kicking in me thinks :blush:


Post now edited:lol2:


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

not a crow but other birds , im curently hand rearing a collared dove at the mo 
crows need a fairly high protein diet . if you can pop down to your local vets they sell something called a/d its perfect for hand rearing birds such as black birds, crows , sparrows that kind of thing. and syringe feed them it!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks i will look into that!


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi , can I ask how you can by your crow Charlottie?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

polecat0303 said:


> Hi , can I ask how you can by your crow Charlottie?


I didnt buy it i found it on a strech of grass by a retail park and it has a twisted leg so not a permenant (sp?) pet


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

*pics!*

here are some pictures just before s/he ate not the best photos but s/he was moving about alot














































Thanks for looking! and thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Looks like a Magpie to me but maybe not enough white on it lol

Heres a feeding guide
*Feeding*

This feeding guide applies to both wild, rescued and captive-bred corvids. It is intended merely a “guide”, though the food listed is what we use succesfully here at Corvid Aid. We have tried other foods, but this diet is the best we have found so the birds remain happy and healthy.
We use Orlux Remiline granules as the main part of the diet and find this to be the best food for the birds to have in their bowls at all times, as it lasts a long time without going stale - and keeps the birds in good condition.
The adult larger corvids (carrion crows, rooks, ravens) get a day-old chick in the morning (these can be bought frozen from places that sell raptor and reptile foods).
This is an important part of their diet as they do eat carrion in the wild and it also gives them the opportunity to cast pellets - in much the same way as owls and other raptors do (yes, crows do this).
They also get a small amount of mealworms and wax-worms each day - not too many of these though! They also enjoy the odd live cricket which they enjoy catching.
The birds are also fed turkey mince and scrambled egg, with a small amount of grated cheese as an addition to their main diet for variety.
We do not feed any of our birds dog food, dry or tinned. We do, however, give youngsters tinned cat meat (chunks in jelly) until they get used to eating the chicks. Young corvids tend to just play with these until they get a little older!
Jays and magpies tend to enjoy fruit, but the larger crows do not take to it as readily.
You can also give your corvids left over table-scraps in small amounts.
*We use soaked cat biscuits (Go-Cat) when hand-rearing. It has proved a huge success with the youngsters and they grow up healthy and strong - the adults love them too! They make an ideal food reward for the older birds. They soak better than other biscuits we have tried and are a perfect rearing food, as they contain all the goodness growing corvids need, are non-messy and do not break up when soaked. We also supplement this with turkey mince and the odd mealworm to add variety.*
*We add a calcium supplement to the drinking water twice a week as corvids can suffer calcium deficiency, which can lead to a pigmentation problem with their feathers.*


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Looks like a Magpie to me but maybe not enough white on it lol


Apparently crows can get white feathers on them because of a calcium deficiency .....

He looks gorgeous Charlottie , I expected him to be alot younger , pink and ugly lol  

Fi


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Looks like a Magpie to me but maybe not enough white on it lol
> 
> Heres a feeding guide
> *Feeding*
> ...





polecat0303 said:


> Apparently crows can get white feathers on them because of a calcium deficiency .....
> 
> 
> Fi


 
Just noticed the above I posted :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Charlotte, how did he feed? Like I said, if you need that splint I made looking at, just give me a text. Hope all goes well for the little fella.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

feeding went ok mixed sometimes s/he would take the food but sometime it wouldnt - but mornings feed went alot better and what calcium suplement do you suggest i put in the water?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> feeding went ok mixed sometimes s/he would take the food but sometime it wouldnt - but mornings feed went alot better and what calcium suplement do you suggest i put in the water?


yeah because he has white fethers there for clacium difiancy 

lovley 'baby' you got there hehe x


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> yeah because he has white fethers there for clacium difiancy
> 
> lovley 'baby' you got there hehe x


Right ok what should i put in its water/food to sort this out?


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

The thing you have to be aware of is it was probably the runt of the litter and may not do too well.. if you have a wildlife rescue near you it is well worth taking their advice on feeding and care.

How often are you feeding it?


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

interesting, I would love a crow they are cool birds


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Well sadly the crow had to be pst as it couln't stand still without toppling over within seconds and s/he only seemed to get worse

Thanks for the help
x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear - that's such a shame! But at least you tried and you gave it a chance!​


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Char, at least he isn't suffering & he went quickly. And despite the unpleasantness of it all, you got a bit of an education hun. Big hug!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well done for giving the crow a chance

sending love =] xx


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Char, at least he isn't suffering & he went quickly. And despite the unpleasantness of it all, you got a bit of an education hun. Big hug!


True I have learnt a lot about crows and the care of them!
Thanks for the hug I needed one!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> True I have learnt a lot about crows and the care of them!
> Thanks for the hug I needed one!


No probs chick, I was so upset the first time I saw a bird dispatched too.


----------



## Gem18 (Jun 14, 2009)

*I have an Orphaned Crow..*

Hi there - I googled about hand rearing crows and saw this forum post come up. I am currently hand rearing an orphaned crow - which I am guessing is around 5 weeks old as he is nearly perfectly balanced on perches and is flapping his wings a lot. He is doing very well but sadly will not be able to be released due to an injury he sustained when he fell out of the nest, it needs time to heal and he is currently on antibiotics. Crows themselves are very easily imprinted and this has definitely happened with the crow I have - "Freddie". He was brought into where I work and I now have him until I have found him a perfect new home. The vet wanted to put him to sleep but I have put him on antibiotics and he is eating and doing very well. I am hoping to take him to a bird and tropical place where he can live a happy life.

I must say that your picture that you added is of a very different looking bird to mine. Yours is much larger and does have lots of white on it. 

Feeding is definitely mushy food, cat or dog is very good and so is a/d (i saw someone mentioned that) Little and often with feeding and hopefully your bird will be happy and healthy!

Hope this helped a little bit - Good Luck!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gem18 said:


> Hi there - I googled about hand rearing crows and saw this forum post come up. I am currently hand rearing an orphaned crow - which I am guessing is around 5 weeks old as he is nearly perfectly balanced on perches and is flapping his wings a lot. He is doing very well but sadly will not be able to be released due to an injury he sustained when he fell out of the nest, it needs time to heal and he is currently on antibiotics. Crows themselves are very easily imprinted and this has definitely happened with the crow I have - "Freddie". He was brought into where I work and I now have him until I have found him a perfect new home. The vet wanted to put him to sleep but I have put him on antibiotics and he is eating and doing very well. I am hoping to take him to a bird and tropical place where he can live a happy life.
> 
> I must say that your picture that you added is of a very different looking bird to mine. Yours is much larger and does have lots of white on it.
> 
> ...


 
The bird was Euthanised due to balance issues


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss at least you gave the bird a chance


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

.,.,.


----------



## Gem18 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that the bird was euthanised - when I posted my comment yesterday my computer did not show the comment you had posted about the birds passing. Well done for giving it a chance!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

*Thank You!!*

Thanks for the nice comments people!!


----------

